# I know I'm not the only one



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

I know I'm not alone here, but I swear having an animal that is due to give birth is like watching a pot of water, waiting for it to boil. I honestly think that the more you check on them, the longer it takes! 
I went to check on my bunny that's due today and she was lounging peacefully in her cage, no nest even considered being built. She pestered me for treats. 

I see someone else is waiting with baited breath for their Jersey cow. We need a "hurry up and wait" thread for these critters, lol.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 7, 2016)

Waiting for any sort of babies feels like forever, and then they grow up so fast. My hen just hatched some chicks and it felt like two months not three weeks. For me its mostly anxiety that makes it feel like forever. But don't worry You are not the only one, I think if not all most of us feel that way.


----------



## TAH (Sep 7, 2016)

My Alpine went 2 weeks past her due date. Witch me I wrote it down wrong. 

I just tell them 
That I am completely displeased with them.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 7, 2016)

XD Today is day 21 on my quail that were supposed to hatch on day 14-17. They're pipping though so I didn't throw them out.

It does seem to take longer if you watch them. XD XD


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

Look for a full moon. Dunno why, but a full moon sure brings the babies.


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

It must, she is huge, and I know my date is right. She'll probably have them tonight though. Last time she went to day 32 as well. I guess I'm a bit paranoid since she lost her whole first litter, and I don't want them on the wire this time, even though it's warmer where I moved her. I have 2 more litters due next week, both first timers. They have to be grown out and butchered fairly soon since we're moving, so the sooner they are born, the faster they'll grow out, lol.


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

You know, the OB nurse told me the same thing, full moons bring babies, even in humans.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

My babies were born on full moons. I can remember watching the moon out the bedroom window, timing contractions until it was time to go to the hospital. The night my son was born, there were 27 babies born and 2nd shift stayed over to help 3rd shift. The next night there were 32 babies born and the nurses said every full moon was crazy like that.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, I wonder what that has to do with it.


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

None of my 4 were, but my 4th was born on a night that was so busy they roomed us 2 per room for the lack of space. They actually kept me in triage for an hour, and by the second hour my daughter was born. It was crazy busy that night. 
Next full moon is the 16th, so she can't go that long, lol. But I have one due on the 13th and one on the 15th.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

Full moons also bring out the crazies, more stabbings, shootings, ER is very busy.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 7, 2016)

I've heard that the nursing homes hire twice as many helpers as normal days on and near full moons because the older people are way more grouchy. IDK if it's true or not but I've heard it to be so.


----------



## cjc (Sep 7, 2016)

Yup we are both waiting impatiently haha. I had a nice long chat with my Jersey today and told her she would feel better once she got this show on the road! I'm hoping she calves tomorrow at 10am when the vet is there haha . I worry about leaving them alone so every few hours I go and check, is it there yet? is it there yet? nope...alright...back to waiting.


----------



## cjc (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh and also everyone please cross your fingers for a Heifer calf for me!!!!


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you, and hopefully a bunch of males for me so I'm not tempted to keep one!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

heifer  heifer  heifer  heifer  heifer  heifer  heifer  heifer


----------



## TAH (Sep 7, 2016)

I have as may fingers as i can crossed 246810


----------



## AClark (Sep 8, 2016)

Nothing yet, but she's making a nest and pulling fur...and making it in the box! Yes! Lol, last time she didn't make a nest or anything, so maybe momma brain took hold.


----------



## AClark (Sep 8, 2016)

Impatience pays off! She made a nice nest and has 6 babies so far.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 8, 2016)

XD Yay!!


----------



## AClark (Sep 8, 2016)

@cjc got a calf yet?


----------



## cjc (Sep 8, 2016)

@AClark not yet! Vet just left and he said it should be in the next 2 days. The calf is lined up, head facing out and ready to go. 

Also found out my shorthorn that I thought was a lost cause is about 8 months pregnant! Let the waiting continue! 

How are things going on your end?


----------



## AClark (Sep 9, 2016)

Mine had 6 yesterday morning between 6-9 AM, but it was day 32 so they had to come out soon!
Glad both your ladies are well and that the shorthorn is pregnant too!


----------

